# Why This Forum Exists



## HMF (Dec 17, 2016)

Why does this forum exist on a machinist site?

Because we are human beings first, created in God's image, whose purpose is to love and help one another.
I don't take this lightly- it is why this place exists.

Those of us who get sick, or have a loved one who is ill, need our support, and it is our duty to give it to them.
Please offer your prayers for those who need them. The power of prayer is enormous. 
God bless you.


----------

